# 165 gr. bullet choice for sheep hunting



## jdickerson1 (Mar 29, 2006)

I am trying to decide on a load for dall sheep hunting that will not make my taxidermist hate me. I am looking for a 165 gr. bullet for my 30-06 Ackley. I typically shoot Accubonds but Nosler doesn't offer it in 165. Does anyone have any experience with Swift Scirocco and/or Hornady Interbond? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Man,
I used 165g Nosler Partitions in my 30-06 two years ago up in the Brooks Range, and will again this August. I guess I should say I used one Partition. I made a poor shot at 200 yds and broke his neck. Good part of the story is no meat damage, no cape damage. (little hole going in, slightly bigger hole going out.) I sold the cape after the hunt for $250.00 to a taxidermist, so I guess he didn't mind the holes.
I have goofed around quite a bit with the 30 cals and 165g to 200g bullets. I have found Noslers to be accurate, Swifts the same, Sierra's most accurate, but they come apart, and Barnes to be very poor with the exception being the new Triple Shock. Last week I shot a 1" 5 shot group with the Triple Shock out of my 30-06.
This August I thought I'd use the same 165g Partition bullet for sheep, and I figger to try for a little grizzly also, so I'll have some Swift A Frame 200g loaded. 
The Dall sheep are relatively easy to kill, (my extreemly limited experience,) so I guess it's an accuracy question. Because of the bear issue, I am opting for the Partitions for a sheep bullet, since if I'm in close, I won't feel bad about not having time to dig thru the pack.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Sciroccos are the best hunting bullet you can buy!!! I shoot 150's out of my 7mm and love them. I shoot about a 3/8" group at 100 yds and have used them on big western deer, elk (out to 450 yds), bear (over 400 lbs), antelope, and numerous African game and only had to shoot one animal twice and that was my fault. Thats over 25 animals in only 26 shots!! Can't get a whole lot better than that.


----------

